# Posting a new thread



## Theodore Courtney

Hi I’m super new to the site. I have a question about the farms Great Pyrenees LGD. We’ve had him for 8 years and got him as a puppy and put him with the goats. He’s an amazing dog but 2 things he does bothers me a lot and worry’s me for the goats. The first thing is that he says the goat food and pretty much always has. We do give him dog food but he doesn’t eat what a normal dog like him would. But the thing is he gets super protective of the goat food. He’ll claim a bucket as his and chase and growl run after any goats that even get near it. The second is that when a doe is in heat he follows her around and paws at her and if she runs to get away from him he just chases her and corners her till she gives in. He’s never bitten or tried to mount them to my knowledge.it just scared me that he’s harnessing them when their small Pygmy goats. Thank you!


----------



## Sfgwife

Theodore Courtney said:


> Hi I'm super new to the site. I have a question about the farms Great Pyrenees LGD. We've had him for 8 years and got him as a puppy and put him with the goats. He's an amazing dog but 2 things he does bothers me a lot and worry's me for the goats. The first thing is that he says the goat food and pretty much always has. We do give him dog food but he doesn't eat what a normal dog like him would. But the thing is he gets super protective of the goat food. He'll claim a bucket as his and chase and growl run after any goats that even get near it. The second is that when a doe is in heat he follows her around and paws at her and if she runs to get away from him he just chases her and corners her till she gives in. He's never bitten or tried to mount them to my knowledge.it just scared me that he's harnessing them when their small Pygmy goats. Thank you!


Is this guy neutered? With the food.... feed him in a closed place on his own and when you feed goats put him away as well. Then pull all buckets up so crumbs are not an issue.


----------



## ksalvagno

Those things need to be nipped in the bud.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Personally I would get a shock collar and end this Bad Behavior before he hurts a doe. I agree with feeding him away from the goats. But I would end any chaseing or threatening behavior towards the goats.


----------



## Theodore Courtney

Sfgwife said:


> Is this guy neutered? With the food.... feed him in a closed place on his own and when you feed goats put him away as well. Then pull all buckets up so crumbs are not an issue.


No he's not neutered. My dad refuses to nether him because he need the aggression he said. We've tried feeling him in a closed area but he just won't eat the food.


----------



## Trollmor

Although I have nothing to say about your problem, I still want to say a great big :groupwelcome:!! (This kind of problem is my main reason for protecting my animals in other ways. I just do not trust my ability to handle such a dog. Thank you for sharing!)


----------



## toth boer goats

Shock collar right away.

Chasing behavior is a bad beginning for a future disaster. 
Nip it now.

Also with food issues, that is also bad.


----------

